# HK P7 9mm PSP



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Contemplating placing a bid on Gunbrocker. Would like some feedback pertaining to operation of pistol (I don't quite understand how the "cocker" works); reliabilty; recoil, etc.

If I do purchase this piece it will be for the wife. She has difficulty racking, my Sig P239; and Wilson Combat ADP; she manages the Glock 23; would this type of cocker be easier for her?

Thanks so much. Never owned a HK so I don't know a lot about them.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You still have to rack the slide to chamber the first round, the squeeze cocker 
is just that, to cock the hammer.

Link to manual at bottom of page: http://hkp7.com/psp.htm


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

This reply might be a bit too late to be helpful, but I'll post anyway. Although the P7 has a gas piston that slows the rearward motion of the slide under recoil, it is still a blowback action. Blowbacks have a stronger recoil spring. The P7's spring is pretty stout, and it is not easy to rack the slide. If you SO has problems with a 239, then she will have problems with the P7.

The P7 is probably the most reliable semi-auto out there, and is quite accurate as well, most likely because of the fixed barrel. However, it is very heavy for it's caliber and capacity. I do like the fact that it's trigger pull is fairly light, but it is instantly rendered safe if the squeeze-cocking lever is released, such as if it is accidentally dropped.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Seems it's the strength to move the slide that was at question so I'll add something you might have overlooked. Besdies having to retract the slide, you need to squueze the forward cocking mechanism. This requires about 12 lbs of pressure yet once cocked, 3 lbs of pressure will hold it. It's not really a lot at all, just sounds it compared to trigger pulls. the manual of arms for these squuezers is completely different than any other design so if you do go this route make sure the user is very familiar with it. 
Now then...if this is for your wife, why not allow HER to choose which make/model SHE wants. After all, it really should be one SHE is comfortable holding. Be like you picking out a pair of shoes for her. Her gun = her choice.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Now then...if this is for your wife, why not allow HER to choose which make/model SHE wants. After all, it really should be one SHE is comfortable holding. Be like you picking out a pair of shoes for her. Her gun = her choice.


+1 By all means help her narrow it down. It's always fun to shop with a woman when you are _both_ interested in the product.

If you haven't already found it, this is a great site for women shooters (and their men) By Kathy Jackson:
http://www.corneredcat.com/FirstGun/missadventures.aspx


----------



## dianvalencic (Apr 25, 2009)

*HK P7 may not be the best for your wife*

My husband has had many HK P7's. They are great guns, but as a women I found the grip to be to big for my hand because the decocking device is in the fron to the grip. Also, it takes a fairly strong grip to cock the P7.

As an NRA firearms instructor who trains many women, I would strong recommend take her with you to select her gun. She should be able to have a comfortable good fitting grip, be able to reach the trigger, and be able to work the slide. And she must enjoy shooting the gun. I recommend if possible that women shoot different types of guns. If she doesn't like shooting the gun she won't want to practice. There are ranges that rent guns.

So she might try our the Springfield Armory XD compact. It is reilablel, reasonably priced and has adjustable grips. it has the decocking device in the grip but it is much easier to engage. H&K has the P2000 which also has adjustable grips. This gun is direct drive meaning you pull it out and pull the trigger.

H&K has great guns. But I don't think the P7 would be my choice for most women.

Anyway, my husband has owned H&K guns for ever. So any questions you need to ask he can probably answer.

Have a great Day
Dian


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

dianvalencic said:


> My husband has had many HK P7's. They are great guns, but as a women I found the grip to be to big for my hand because the decocking device is in the fron to the grip. Also, it takes a fairly strong grip to cock the P7.
> 
> As an NRA firearms instructor who trains many women, I would strong recommend take her with you to select her gun. She should be able to have a comfortable good fitting grip, be able to reach the trigger, and be able to work the slide. And she must enjoy shooting the gun. I recommend if possible that women shoot different types of guns. If she doesn't like shooting the gun she won't want to practice. There are ranges that rent guns.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with the above poster. My P7M8 works great for me and if someone else was interested in the "squeeze cocker" P7 and they liked it _after _they shot it, it would be great for them. The key is to shoot one as they are quite different from most other pistols. Just my two bits worth.
Charlie


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

Heck just buy her a S&W 3913LS and you're problem is solved.


Jesse

P.S. Yep, I've got three HK P7's and I love 'em, but there are better carry choices, (3913LS among them).


----------

